# استنتاجات الصعايده



## dr.kirols (3 يناير 2007)

بدايه احب اقول انني صعيدي







واحد بلديتنا قاعد في موتمر دولي فواحد فرنساوي قام وقال احنا حفرنا تحت برج ايفل و لقينا اسلاك تليفونات و ده دليل علي ان التليفونات عندنا من 100 سنه
فقام واحد ايطالي و قال احنا بقا حفرنا تحت برج بيزا و لقينا اسلاك وده معناه ان التليفونات عندنا من 500 سنه
فقام واحد بلديتنا قال و احنا حفرنا تحت الاهرامات و ملقيناش حاجه خالص و ده دليل علي ان من 5000 سنه كان عندنا المحمول


----------



## minaphone2 (3 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه ربنا يباركك


----------



## emil (5 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه ربنا يباركك


----------



## mr.hima (6 يناير 2007)

kirols قال:


> بدايه احب اقول انني صعيدي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههه...هههههههههه.ههههههة 
حلوة تمام ....بس أنتوا شغالين على الصعايدة  اليومين دول


----------



## dr.kirols (6 يناير 2007)

صعايده فتحوا محل بيتزا سموه بيتزا هع


----------



## dr.kirols (6 يناير 2007)

رجـل من أكَـلة لحـوم البشـر، أخـذ ابنـه الصغـير معـه لكـي يدربـه على 


الصـيد. فاختبئا خلـف صخـرة كبـيرة على طـرف الطريـق. 

بعـد قليـل مرت فـتاة هزيلـة جـداً تكاد لا تقـوى على المشي من شـدة الهزال، 

فقال الابـن: هذه نصـيدها ونأكلها. 

فأجاب الأب: لا يا إبـني. هذه لحمها قلـيل بالكاد يكفـيك لوحـدك. دعـها تمـر. 

بعـد قلـيل مرت فـتاة سميـنة جـداً تكاد لا تـقـوى على المشي من ضخامتـها، فقال 

الابـن: هـذه نصيـدها ونأكلها. 

فأجاب الأب: لا يا إبـني. هذه كلهـا شـحم ودهـن وليس فيها لحـم. دعـها تمـر. 

بعـد قليـل مرت فـتـاة ممشـوقة القـوام، متـناسـقة الأعضـاء، رائعة الجـمال، 

تقـفـز في الطريق كالغـزال. فقال الابن: هـذه نصـيدها ونأكلـها. 

فأجاب الأب: لا يا إبني. هـذه نصيدها ونأخـذها معـنا إلى البيـت، ونأكـل أمـك

انا عارف ان الحكايه دي مالهاش دعوه بالصعايده عدوها


----------



## dr.kirols (6 يناير 2007)

زرافة و فيل وأسد وفأر وثعلب وارنب ماشيين في الغابة ، وقعوا كلهم في حفرة إلا الزرافة ،قالولها :جيبي لنا حبل. قالتلهم :ما فيش. قالولها :إحنا جعانين عايزين ناكل .قالتلهم: ماعرفش أجيب لكم أكل. قالولها: والعمل؟ قالت لهم: كلوا أضعفكم ..... قام الفأر نط مفزوع وقال لهم : اللي حيقرب من الأسد حيعرف شغله


----------



## dr.kirols (6 يناير 2007)

بلديتنا عايز يعلم ابنه انجليزى راح ابتدائي منفعش، راح ثانوى منفعش، راح الجامعة منفعش، قال لازم اوديه انجلترا واجوزه واحدة من هناك عشان يعرف يتكلم انجليزى، راح فى الصباحية بيقولها "مستر هريدى موجود؟" قلتلوا "نجولو مين؟


----------



## h_elmdah (6 يناير 2007)

كل سنه و انت طيب


----------



## dr.kirols (7 يناير 2007)

وانت طيب


----------



## بنت الفادى (7 يناير 2007)

kirols قال:


> بدايه احب اقول انني صعيدي
> 
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لالالالالالا حلوة صحيح
ههههههههههه​


----------



## dr.kirols (7 يناير 2007)

شكرا ليكي يا بنت الفادي


----------



## minaphone2 (9 يناير 2007)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 
ميرسي ليك يا كيرو على النكت الجميله ديه وعاوزين تانى


----------



## dr.kirols (9 يناير 2007)

لا العفو على اييه ده انت تامر


----------



## mr.hima (11 يناير 2007)

مرة شحات راح لعجلاتي بيقوله اعطني مما اعطاك الله قالوه خدلك لفة



وبخصوص عيد اللحمة 
خروف بيقول لخروف صحبة حتعمل اية يوم " العيد" قلة هعمل فيها " حمار " 


سال الاستاذ التلميذ اذكر ثلاث حيوانات برمائية فأجابه الضفدعة وأختها وامها

ودة فزورة:
ايه الفرق بين العربية المرسيدس والتعويرة 

العربية المرسيدس المانى والتعويرة المانى جدااا

ومرو واحد بلديتنا أبنة عمل حادثة فوداة المستشفى ..شوية الدكتور طلعلة قالة ابنك تعيش أنت ...شوية أبنة خرج من الاوضة قال لأبوة أنا ممتش يابا ....بلدياتنا قالة اسكت أنت هتعرف أحسن من الدكتور ​


----------



## mr.hima (11 يناير 2007)

مرة واحد دخل خمارة لقى أتنين قاعدين مع بعض ..الاول بيقول للتاني أنت ساكنة فين , التاني قالة في شبرا ....الاول : يا راجل وأنا كمان ..سأل الاول التاني طب أنت ساكن في أنهي شارع ..التاني قالة في شارع محمد على  ....رد الاول: مش ممكن وأنا كمان  , وطب وفي أنهي عمارة .التاني قالة عمارة 13 الدور السادس ...الاول :تصدق وأنا كمان ...
فالراجل اللى واقف أستغرب من الصدفة دي ونادى على الجرسون وسألة اية حكاية الاتنين دول ...الجرسون قالة : متخدش بالك دة واحد وأبنة كل يوم بيجوا يسكروا هنا !!!!!!!


----------



## dr.kirols (11 يناير 2007)

حلوين اوي بالزات بتاعت الواد و ابنه


----------



## mr.hima (11 يناير 2007)

kirols قال:


> حلوين اوي بالزات بتاعت الواد و ابنه


شكرا على تشجيعك يا كيرلس​


----------



## dr.kirols (14 يناير 2007)

بقولك ايه يا mr himaانا عينتك مشرف معايا على الموضوع ده 

اوعو تعتبره ده انشقاق

نحن نرفض الامبرياليه 






مع اني مش عارف يعني ايه امبرياليه باين عليها بلوبيف


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 يناير 2007)

*هههههههههههههههه

دمك خفيف و نكتكم حلوة زيكم

بس يا حلوين دة منتدى الكمبيوتر قسم الجوالات

مش منتدى الترفيهى قسم النكت*

*ينقل الى القسم الترفيهى* *<<<<<< عاملة مشرفة عليكم  :yahoo: *​


----------



## dr.kirols (15 يناير 2007)

اه صحيح تصدقي ده صحيح قسم الجوالات يعني الموبيلات 
مش تفوللي يا هيما 
و انت عمال تكتب في نكت عمال يكتب في نكت 
حاجه فظيعه انت يا هيما يا ساتر
عندي القهوه دي يا فراشه مسيحيه
نرفزتني يا هيما
انت مرفود ياهيما من اشرافك على المنتدى


----------



## mr.hima (15 يناير 2007)

*للمشرفين فقط*

هههههههههههة .دة مش نكتك هي بس اللى حلوة, وأنت كمان زى العسل  ​




> مع اني مش عارف يعني ايه امبرياليه باين عليها بلوبيف







> بقولك ايه يا  mr hima انا عينتك مشرف معايا على الموضوع ده
> 
> اوعو تعتبره ده انشقاق
> 
> نحن نرفض الامبرياليه


شكرا على الدعوة ....هتحصل خناقة دلوقتي
وأولهم فراشة مسيحية اهية عايزة تعمل مشرفة ...
بص أحسن حل نسمي الموضوع للمشرفين فقط ...أو ممكن نسمية كل اللى عايز يبقي مشرف يدخل ؟  ​


----------



## mr.hima (15 يناير 2007)

kirols قال:


> اه صحيح تصدقي ده صحيح قسم الجوالات يعني الموبيلات
> مش تفوللي يا هيما
> و انت عمال تكتب في نكت عمال يكتب في نكت
> حاجه فظيعه انت يا هيما يا ساتر
> ...


مع إني ملحقتش أعمل حاجة 
كدة هنسمية للمشرفين المطرودين فقط:yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## dr.kirols (16 يناير 2007)

خلاص يا هيما متزعلش 
انا هرجعك بس عشان صعبت عليا
بس تصحصح معايا:spor22:


----------



## ابن الفادي (16 يناير 2007)

*
هو انت عرفت منين اني انا كنت في المؤتمر
 انا بلدياتك اه بس مقلتش لحد 
ماش ي يا كيرلس بطلع اسرار الصعايده بره *


----------



## dr.kirols (16 يناير 2007)

البجره جالتلي
بدل العصفوره


----------



## lovebjw (16 يناير 2007)

ههههههههه
ربنا يباركك على النكت الحلوة دى 
حزب المحبة


----------



## dr.kirols (16 يناير 2007)

اي خدمه
بس بخصوص حزب المحبه دي 
انا قولت



وحزرت مييت مره

نحن لا ندعو الى المبرياليه 

وضح كلامك يا اخlove bmw

ايه اصدك بحزب المحبه


----------



## lovebjw (16 يناير 2007)

دا شعار كل حد نفسه الناس فى المنتدى يحبو بعض 
بس على فكرة خد بالك عشان فى ناس هنا
برجوزينين ودول شرينين وشبه اسامة بلادينين كدة 
وقد احذر من انذر 
حزب المحبة الامبرلينين


----------



## lovebjw (16 يناير 2007)

وتانى حاجة مسميش bmw لا bjw 
عشان كدة المرور هيافشنى  ويقولى رخصك بدل البطاقة


----------



## twety (19 يناير 2007)

* هههههههههههههه*
*دايما الصعايدة رافعين راسنا فى كل مكان*
*طب بجد فكرة*
*واستنتاجه فى محله*
*لا فزلوك الاخ*
:yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## mina2010 (12 فبراير 2007)

التطور التكنولوجى بقا


----------



## kimo14th (12 فبراير 2007)

طب اسمعوا دى 

صعيدى حب يستشهد فى سبيل الله فقال انا اروح اسرائيل واموت نفسى 

واتفق مع ناس انهم يوجهوه 

فراح اسرائيل ووقف وسط عشره واتصل بالناس وقالهم انفذ 

قالولوا لا استنى لما العدد يكبر 


فوقف وسط 100 وقالهم انفذ 

قالولوا استنى لما العدد يكبر 

فوقف وسط 1000 وقالهم انفذ 

راحوا قالولوا فى صوت واحد :  نفــــــــــــــــــــذ




















































راح مطلع سكينه وموت نفسه


----------



## tina_tina (13 فبراير 2007)

حلوين اوى
هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى خالص


----------



## K A T Y (13 فبراير 2007)

*هههههههههههه*

*حلوين قوي يا كيمووووووووو*​


----------



## kingmoon (14 فبراير 2007)

الله الله الله على خفت الدم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تعرفوا احلى حاجه ؟؟ ........... انو فى صعايده بالدنيا


----------



## Fady4Jesus (14 فبراير 2007)

_*نكت ظريفة خالص....:t33: *_


----------



## kimo14th (14 فبراير 2007)

K A T Y قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> *حلوين قوي يا كيمووووووووو*​





هههههه اى خدمه ياكاتى  :smil12:


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (14 فبراير 2007)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين قوى يا كيرلس
ومعلش انا جمعتها كلها فى موضوع واحد*


----------



## dr.kirols (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: استنتاجات الصعايده*

نكت جميله قويييييييييييييييييييييي
اللي بعده محدش يبخل باي نكته بايخه حلوه اي نكته


----------



## dr.sheko (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: استنتاجات الصعايده*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميييييييلة جدا 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## wawa_smsm (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: استنتاجات الصعايده*

يا مساء الفل على كل الصعايدة وأولهم دكتور كيرلس ,على فكرة أنا صعيدى زيك.
بجد بجد بجد دمك زى العسل .
وأنا أناشد أعضاء المنتدى بإنشاء قسم للصعايدة .وأنت تبقى المشرف :t17:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## max mike (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: استنتاجات الصعايده*

وانا كمان صعيدى بس دى عجبتنى قوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
طاب مرة  4 بلدياتنا صعايدة راحوا فرح وحبوا ينقطوا العريس الاول نقط ب5 جنيه وضرب طلقة مسدس والتانى نقط ب10 جنيه وضرب طلقتين والتالت نقط ب15 جنيه وضرب 3 طلقات اما بلدياتنا الرابع حب يعمل نفسه كريم قام نقط ب100 جنيه ورمى قنبلة :t33:


----------



## dr.kirols (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: استنتاجات الصعايده*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انتو اللي دمكم زي العسل

بس ياريت تنسو حكايه اني ابقى رئيس قسم الصعايده دي

يعني مش لازم

كفايه عليا اني اعترفت ان انا صعيدي

مش هيبقى اسمي رئيس قسم لا

عمده القسم

شكرا ع النكت الجميله



انتظرو مفاجئه جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامده قويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


كمان يومين


----------



## جيلان (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: استنتاجات الصعايده*



مايكل مايك قال:


> وانا كمان صعيدى بس دى عجبتنى قوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> طاب مرة  4 بلدياتنا صعايدة راحوا فرح وحبوا ينقطوا العريس الاول نقط ب5 جنيه وضرب طلقة مسدس والتانى نقط ب10 جنيه وضرب طلقتين والتالت نقط ب15 جنيه وضرب 3 طلقات اما بلدياتنا الرابع حب يعمل نفسه كريم قام نقط ب100 جنيه ورمى قنبلة :t33:



*هههههههههههههههههه
جامدة يا مايكل
لا بيفهم*


----------



## جيلان (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: استنتاجات الصعايده*



dr.kirols قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انتو اللي دمكم زي العسل
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه
منتظرين يا باشا يا صعيدى
وانت عن جد دمك زى العسل*


----------



## dr.kirols (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: استنتاجات الصعايده*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> منتظرين يا باشا يا صعيدى
> وانت عن جد دمك زى العسل*



شكرا ليكي يا جيلان ع الرد الجميل ده

ما بلاش حكايه صعيدي دي يا جماعه 

انا صدقوني مش صعيدي قوي انا يعني نص نص 
زي ما تقولو مولود على الحدود ما بين اسيوط و اسكندريه  



يعني مقعدتش صعيدي كتير يعني لحقت نفسي


ممكن نحاول ننسي الحكايه دي شويه 

علشان ماينفعش اقعد اتريق على الصعايده و انا صعيدي 

خلو الحكايه دي بيني و بينكم


و برضه في مفاجئه ع الصعايده جامده


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: استنتاجات الصعايده*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوين طحن 
ودى واحدة للبيتقرفوا 
مرة واحد اخنف ركب مع سواق اخنف 
بيقوله هنف شمال هنف يمين 
قاله نا هنبربر على طول​*


----------



## dr.kirols (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: استنتاجات الصعايده*

مش عانف اقولك ايه يا انجي

نكته حنوه قوي

نو في واحده غينها اكتبيها


----------



## رانا (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: استنتاجات الصعايده*

ههههههههههههه
طب يا عم استر على بلدياتك علشان مش يزعلوا
ربنا يعوضك


----------

